# Are Online Mobile Recharges safe?



## roady (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys.. my first post here 

I wanted to know about whether its safe to recharge my mobile phone online.

I found out this site today - Online Recharge - Get Attractive Online Recharge Offers, With Discounts at Recharge Freak! from my friend and he said that they are offering good discounts every time you recharge

There's this coupon code also which you need - *RFIN10D2QP* with a 20% discount if you pay for Rs 50 and above.

The site looks fine but what do you guys say? Would you recharge? I dont login much on different sites which is why i am a bit skeptical. My friends say that this site is safe and offers really good discounts but I want a second opinion


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 22, 2012)

FREE Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge & Top Up for Airtel,Vodafone,Reliance,Idea,Tata Indicom,BSNL,Docomo,Aircel,Videocon,Loop,Uninor,MTS,S-Tel Mobiles

and

www.paytm.com

are totally safe as per my experience. But if recharge fails, you will have to wait for 6 days to get a refund.


----------



## kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> FREE Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge & Top Up for Airtel,Vodafone,Reliance,Idea,Tata Indicom,BSNL,Docomo,Aircel,Videocon,Loop,Uninor,MTS,S-Tel Mobiles
> 
> and
> 
> ...


+1 for Paytm.Recharges with no delay.Overall I am satisfied.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 22, 2012)

Recharges work fine but I can say from past experience they sell the phone numbers database to ad agencies and we get those annoying sms like spy camera etc etc. Even registering the phone number in sites like flipkart, letsbuy, tradus can also get your number to these ad agencies and telemarketers. 

I cant say for sure whether that DnD works


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> FREE Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge & Top Up for Airtel,Vodafone,Reliance,Idea,Tata Indicom,BSNL,Docomo,Aircel,Videocon,Loop,Uninor,MTS,S-Tel Mobiles
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Paytm refunds are instant if you inform them about failed transaction on Twitter


----------



## roady (Jun 22, 2012)

I didnt know paytm is also there and well-established as well. Just to let you know - I finally recharged my vodafone with 50 Rs recharge and got the 20% discount as my friend was saying. Quite happy with my first experience on rechargefreak 

I'll use paytm also soon once my balances fades out.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 22, 2012)

Recharges online are perfectly safe. 
Firstly try to recharge from the Tele service provider's website (Airtel, Voda, Docomo etc)
There are other service providers available like Paytym (+1 fot it), Recharge it now, Just recharge. These two are the one that I have used and havent faced any problems so far...

But I prefer from the tele service provider's website..


----------



## mrintech (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, they are safe


----------



## shivam01 (Jul 11, 2012)

yes,it is safe but not completly in your personel computer but you should delete your cookies data after making any online transaction,it is depends on the users,
sometimes due to your slow net connection some transactions were unsuccessful so do your transaction in  good net connection and if afterall this if your transaction is showing unsuccessful but your amount has deducted dont worrey about this bank will proceed your transaction next working day...I hope this will U 


Online recharge,Airtel online recharge,Reliance online recharge,Idea online recharge,Tata docomo online recharge,vodaphone online recharge


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 11, 2012)

for mods 

Above is a paytm referal link..


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Why not. Online recharges is safe. But before using check that company background.


----------



## aman200 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes it is safe..............


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't care. They have always got credited, so I'd not bother. And I've always used my operators website for that, nothing else


----------



## rishi99 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, i think you need to try these sites too.. mobikwik (this site is a online shop of mobile services, where you can get the different plans, compare them, search offers even you can also buy online mobile recharge options which include sms pack and much more.I would like to suggest you to go for this site because one of my friend is using this site from past 4 month and it really work very well. rest all depend upon your choice.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Sep 23, 2012)

Try to recharge as much as possible from the telecom providers website. If not paytm is good. If u r paranoid about the transaction use private session browsing on IE or incognito mode in Chrome.


----------

